# funny computer learning videos



## 65nspry (Mar 1, 2021)

I hope this is ok, a friend showed me these youtube videos he ran across, quite different but funny, puts a spin on learning if you're like me on the computer. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeLnBXaMM0er7mffUTj4_nw hope its ok to share, just thought it might help some of us older folk, I started wacthing the videos, not so serious of a way to learn, seems helpful. If it's not ok to share things like this just let me know and I'll promptly remove this. Thanks


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 1, 2021)

Nothing wrong with those videos if you can understand what the guy is saying.   I prefer talking in a normal voice and getting straight to the point, but I am sure many would find these videos both entertaining and instructional. With instructional help for free on youtube, you can't miss, and will be getting around with confidence that much sooner. 

Kudos to you for posting something that will likely help those around here who can benefit from the information.

Tony


----------



## terry123 (Mar 1, 2021)

A little too fast talking but its cute.


----------



## 65nspry (Mar 1, 2021)

terry123 said:


> A little too fast talking but its cute.


Haha, that is funny, i just looked and saw this video in their list:


----------



## 65nspry (Mar 1, 2021)

65nspry said:


> Haha, that is funny, i just looked and saw this video in their list:


oops i didn't know it was going to show all that


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 2, 2021)

65nspry said:


> I hope this is ok, a friend showed me these youtube videos he ran across, quite different but funny, puts a spin on learning if you're like me on the computer. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeLnBXaMM0er7mffUTj4_nw hope its ok to share, just thought it might help some of us older folk, I started wacthing the videos, not so serious of a way to learn, seems helpful. If it's not ok to share things like this just let me know and I'll promptly remove this. Thanks


That was cute AND I learned something new!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2021)

I love it! Thanks @65nspry !


----------

